# AC Problems on my 2007 Dodge 3500 CTD



## whopper

My ac recently stopped working. The fan is blowing, the light is coming on on the switch, the compressor is not coming on. The pressures both high and low side are around 100 psi. For the last couple of years on occasion the ac would not come on when I start the truck, if I turned the truck off and restarted it the ac would come on. Any ideas on what this might be?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

There is a safety pressure switch the will not let the compressor come on if there is not enough refrigerant. I'm not certain what the cutoff pressure is, but I;m sure someone here does.


----------



## paragod

I replace the comp every 2.5 yrs so its most likley time for your to replace it they are **** and have to come from the dealer (so Im told)


----------



## whopper

I'm not thinking it's the comp. The clutch is not trying to engage but it is free and I can turn it by hand and hear it moving freon. I'm going to try jumping the low pressure switch and check voltage at the comp. Who's smart idea was it putting the AC comp on the bottom of the engine.


----------



## let's talk fishin

Im having the same problem on my Dodge 2007 one ton dully. I put freon in it and it last bout a month.


----------



## MMMMGOOD

That switch has burned out on the clutch, you prob have an electrical type smell that came from the bottom of the truck when it went out......You have to replace the whole compressor you can not just replace the clutch......I just did mine this past summer on my 07 3500.....I had 35k miles when it went out, I was POd.......But had no choice.......Dealer I think was $600+...... Houston Auto A/C $400.......One last thing, the compressor is still good its the clutch that has went out......


----------



## bigmike

I think you can replace clutch. Problem is there's a bolt that breaks off most times when you try to remove it from the compressor. I have 5 or 6 buddies that all have 06-07 CTD's. I'm the only one that hasn't had an AC clutch go out yet. Check with these guys, I'm pretty sure they were able to change the clutch on one of my friends.

http://www.neilsautoair.com/


----------



## Knot Kidding

I've never been able to buy just a clutch for mine (both times over 300,000 mile)
on a 2006 Dodge. Buy just a new compressor (since the system didnt fail just the clutch) and change and recharge you will be good to go (of coarse blow out thw system while its apart. 

I've never got more than 100,000 miles out of my compressor (I'm due for another


----------

